# Costliest Android phone in India.



## sumit_anand (Jan 18, 2013)

HTC is working on to produce the costliest androis phone in india and would be named as HTC butterfly.Reah out more details here
HTC to launch India&rsquo;s most expensive Android phone? - The Times of India


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2013)

Its already sold in japan as J Butterfly & in US as DNA.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jan 18, 2013)

Droid DNA !!


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 18, 2013)

^Yup DNA & J


----------



## Shah (Jan 18, 2013)

Atlast, a android smartphone in the iPhone territory. Soon, Every manufacturer will launch a flagship at that price point. Don't be surprised if Next Generation iPhone gets priced at around 75k or even 1L.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Iphone for 75k? Only spoilt kids will buy


----------



## Shah (Jan 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Iphone for 75k? Only spoilt kids will buy



If Android smartphones are sold for around 45k, then Apple will price iPhone around 75k or more for sure. Don't Forget that 64GB version of iPhone 5 sells at around 55k.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2013)

iphones have had predictable pricing - as well as predictable price drops since launch
think asus padfone is 65k+, been around for a while


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2013)

3 butterflies with 3 butterface devices.
*st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/12/12/htc-butterfly-restock/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2013)

Meh.
I would be happy with a Nexus.


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2013)

None can beat Apple, when comes to pricing & ofcourse with its design & tech.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 18, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Meh.
> I would be happy with a Nexus.



Why? What happened to P500?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> None can beat Apple, *when comes to pricing* & ofcourse with its design & tech.



I'm not exactly a grammar nazi, but that statement is so wrong :>


----------



## Nipun (Jan 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I'm not exactly a grammar nazi, but that statement is so wrong :>



Not just grammar, its wrong factually too. Its like newspapers these days.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why? What happened to P500?



Oh! It's better then when I unboxed it more than a year ago. What I meant was, "I would _just_ be happy with a Nexus_, if I ever think to upgrade from my P500._"


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually yeah none can beat apple in terms of pricing, intel has been going door to door begging for people to do just that
Their production is too streamlined... One belly button ordered across their entire lineup for five years and counting, no other oem has that luxury


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like to see how it competes with other flagship products in the market.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I'm not exactly a grammar nazi, but that statement is so wrong :>



You woke up the Nazi  nipun


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You woke up the Nazi  nipun





The original Iphone was a design ahead of its time, but not anymore. The version 5 looks disproportionately tall to me. There are much better looking phones out there ATM.
And pricing? Apples have always been costlier than oranges, admit it. And its not going to change.
Tech? Debatable. I admire their processors and the optimisation of the browser/video player but thats nearly it. No NFC (dont care), no expandable memory (dont care unless 16G or lower internal memory), No LTE (dont care), No media transfer without itunes (I suppose this is still true)

I hope the Butterfly arrives soon, but anything above the Iphone 5's price its going to fail. A FullHD screen is not reason enough to price the phone exorbitantly high. 
I'd assume a price of 42k that'd drop to 40 in a couple of months and stabilise.


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2013)

Faun said:


> 3 butterflies with 3 butterface devices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Shah (Jan 19, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> The original Iphone was a design ahead of its time, but not anymore. *The version 5 looks disproportionately tall* to me. There are much better looking phones out there ATM.
> And pricing? Apples have always been costlier than oranges, admit it. And its not going to change.
> Tech? Debatable. I admire their processors and the optimisation of the browser/video player but thats nearly it. No NFC (dont care), no expandable memory (dont care unless 16G or lower internal memory), No LTE (dont care), No media transfer without itunes (I suppose this is still true)
> 
> ...



I too feel the same about iPhone 5. They should have increased the screen size, diagnolly.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2013)

Osthe said:


> I too feel the same about iPhone 5. They should have increased the screen size, diagnolly.



their aim is to make a phone to use and advertise it as "one hand operation phone"


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Osthe said:


> If Android smartphones are sold for around 45k, then Apple will price iPhone around 75k or more for sure. Don't Forget that 64GB version of iPhone 5 sells at around 55k.



Sounds like a Apple fanboy..


----------



## Sarath (Jan 20, 2013)

When I first read about Android many years ago, it read, the OS will make smartphone like features be seen in sub 5k devices and high end devices using the OS would be 10-15k.  

Too good to be true: Yes

Apple Flagship - Rs.35k
Android Flagship - Rs.35k 

What will happen in 2013


----------



## Shah (Jan 20, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Sounds like a Apple fanboy..



I am not an Apple Fanboy for sure.........


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

Osthe said:


> I am not an Apple Fanboy for sure.........



Umm, that post of yours sounded in that way.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2013)

Faun said:


> 3 butterflies with 3 butterface devices.
> *st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/12/12/htc-butterfly-restock/gsmarena_001.jpg



Do I get that girl free with that phone ?? Damn thats a nice deal [jk]


----------



## Shah (Jan 20, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Umm, that post of yours sounded in that way.



I was just saying how Apple will price their devices. There is no fanboyism.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Do I get that girl free with that phone ?? Damn thats a nice deal [jk]


You will get a wallpaper of them for free.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't know why Droid thread get attacked by iFans (or iSheeps)


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

arunbutt said:


> I think it is the Xevio XLD44. Costs around Rs. 98k.


And what the hell is that?
Google


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> And what the hell is that?
> Google



Bro he likes making stuff Up can't help it


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Bro he likes making stuff Up can't help it


Ohohoh, I forgot, he's that guy, lmao.

How come no has banned him yet? Digit mods sleeping or what?


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2013)

arunbutt said:


> I think it is the *Xevio XLD44*. Costs around Rs. 98k.


*rlv.zcache.ca/evil_smiley_face_green_super_villain_case-r7256acfcb7c24cdb905edaa1a5c8b739_fguvi_8byvr_152.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol, each new phone will be costlier than other. Some months before, it was S3, some weeks before it was Note 2, now it's that Butterfly and just within a couple of months it'll be S4.
And I'm only talking about normal phones here, those with 10 diamonds in front and gold plate on back is no phone to me.


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2013)

Another phone nearing 40k category

Will a Rs 40,000 price tag hamper the BlackBerry Z10?s chances?


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2013)

This may be old, but still. . . 
RIM launches BlackBerry Porsche P'9981 at Rs 1.4 lakh - Tech - IBNLive


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> This may be old, but still. . .
> RIM launches BlackBerry Porsche P'9981 at Rs 1.4 lakh - Tech - IBNLive


That has to be the ugliest phone in existence, kill it, kill it with fire.

PS: Look at last comment, and also specs, oh god, why.


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> PS: Look at last comment, and also specs, oh god, why.


No wonder, why he bought this phone!


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 31, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> HTC is working on to produce the costliest androis phone in india and would be named as HTC butterfly.Reah out more details here
> HTC to launch India&rsquo;s most expensive Android phone? - The Times of India


Can we make out any difference between 720p and 1080p for a phone even under a microscope? but more processing power and battery life is definitely consumed.


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2013)

Under microscope yes, naked not so. Battery life on DNA is impressive for a 5 incher check 
HTC Droid DNA battery life tested, here's how the smartphone beast scored - GSMArena Blog


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 1, 2013)

Actually currently the costliest phone is by Nokia 
Nokia has manufactured the latest Android device for Vertu, the Vertu Ti costing 3000euros or around 2lacs+... XD XD


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

^ Nokia recently sold Vertu to some private firm.


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes but apparently they have manufactured this unit for them


----------

